# WOW. The Forums Changed A Bit



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I decided to visit here for the first time in a while. The forums kind of changed around since the last time I was on here. The auction thing is awesome, really good idea. Just wanted to say hey, if anyone remembers me!


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Hello Dustin, welcome back


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

sure we remember you! dont stay away so long!


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I remember you.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

wildtiger said:


> I remember you.


I knew you remembered because were both on TFK alot. LOL Hey Shaggy the auction thing you added is awesome that was a great idea.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Welcome Dustin, I don't know you, but hope you stick around! ;-)


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Welcome back Dustin!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

so why have you been ignoring us?? we arent good enough for you anymore?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome back!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

WB Dustin!! Glad you are back


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Welcome back Dustin. Dont be so afraid of us. Most of us dont bite. LOL.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, you ain't seen nuthin' yet!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey don't include me in your assumptions DOC! i nibble loving to nibble :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

welcome basck dustin.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> Hey don't include me in your assumptions DOC! i nibble loving to nibble :lol:


HAHAHAHA. Thanks for the welcome back ya'll


----------

